# Personal History of Renal Stone



## DClinard (Dec 29, 2011)

What ICD-9 code would you use for this?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 29, 2011)

*No Hx of renal stone (or calci) code*

Would V13.01 Urinary calci (from V13.0 Disorders of urinary system) come close enough? If not, then, perhaps, V13.09 Other?

Out of curiosity, why the poll?


----------



## DClinard (Dec 30, 2011)

*Personal History of Kidney Stones*

I think you may be correct . 
In ICD-10 they use the same code for all: calculi-renal Z87.442;kidney stones Z87.442; renal calculi Z87.442; urinary calculi Z87.442


----------



## tina62 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, V13.01 is the appropriate icd-9 code.


----------



## BEARDOG (Nov 20, 2012)

V13.01 is the correct code


----------



## kalyanampt@gmail.com (Oct 8, 2013)

V13.01 is correct code


----------



## adruiz (Feb 12, 2014)

*Hx of kidney stones*

V13.01


----------

